# First & Second Star Wars: The Force Awakens trailer released



## T-hug (Nov 28, 2014)

EDIT: First full trailer is out:


​







​


​









> Star Wars: The Force Awakens releases in 2015. Here is the very first trailer for the movie.
> What do you think?


----------



## Mylink5 (Nov 28, 2014)

AMAZING Sith lightsaber!!! I expect the best from Disney, seeing what they did with the Marvel franchise.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 28, 2014)

I almost shat myself when I saw the Sith lightsaber!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2014)

That cross lightsaber is the dumbest shit I've ever seen. What, has the dark side gone Catholic?

Otherwise, meh. I don't think I've ever felt so aggressively apathetic.


----------



## Huntereb (Nov 28, 2014)

The medieval sword was a turn-off.

Also, do they clone Black People now? Is jumping over fences a viable resource in space?


----------



## T-hug (Nov 28, 2014)

The sword will be the talking point but it is actually cannon afaik especially in the books and comics.
I think the trailer is great though it has me interested again!


----------



## minexew (Nov 28, 2014)

HOLY SHIT IT'S SO BAD

WHAT ARE THEY DOING

Edit: for reference, the front page of an unnamed website right now:


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2014)

"Lel" Love the lightsaber with the unnecessary amount of branches. That said, I don't think the one in the video is that bad.

I need to see more trailers. This didn't really give me any opinions about the movie itself.


----------



## Deboog (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm really happy that it looks like the movie is going to use a lot of props and not so much CG!


----------



## XDel (Nov 28, 2014)

So at first I was worried, I mean they are going to kill Cannon after all, they have made that quite clear!
Then I started to follow the leaked info that might pertain to the plot of this replacement sequel to Return of the Jedi and...

...well actually things sound more epic the way the script seems to be going. I find it more interesting that Luke may have went missing after ROTJ, perhaps he went off for solitude and DEEP meditation? In the mean time, though the Empire has been beheaded, the Empire does still exist and the war from ROTJ still goes on.
 Now, something dark has come to the surface and poses a threat to everything the rebellion has accomplished, something dark and perhaps old...

...I say perhaps old because now that cannon is destroyed, Darth PLagueis does not have to be dead, and considering that the toy companies were told to cease and desist from creating any more Expanded Universe characters, with the exception of Mara Jade and Darth PLagueis... well I'd assume they are being brought back into this story line.

 I dunno, this looks very curious, I am psyched, and the sith sword didn't bother me. I'm and OLD SCHOOL Star Wars Expanded Universe fan, I've seen stuff sort of like that before, it's not off setting.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 28, 2014)

1st thing i see , a black storm trooper, oh WTF disney , stormtroopers are jengo fett clones what are you doing


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 28, 2014)

weatMod said:


> 1st thing i see , a black storm trooper, oh WTF disney , stormtroopers are jengo fett clones what are you doing


 


yeah like han solo and luke skywalker never donned stormtrooper outfits to mingle ..


----------



## XDel (Nov 28, 2014)

Huntereb said:


> The medieval sword was a turn-off.
> 
> Also, do they clone Black People now? Is jumping over fences a viable resource in space?


 
All the clones are dead. They were bread to age twice as fast a a normal Mandalorian .

Or I should say, all the original clones are deceased, that being those bread on Kamino. 

There were inferior cloning technologies in the galaxy, but the Empire did not use them as the source for the clones during the war as they were too unreliable. Though they did have control over the alternative companies that held this technology, so it is not impossible that the Empire might have later developed new forms of clone technology, but it is a fact that all the old clones died, and that later era Star Wars troopers were recruits from across the galaxy.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 28, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> yeah like han solo and luke skywalker never donned stormtrooper outfits to mingle ..


 
true but do we know that is what is happening, i haven't seen the leaked script ,also it looks different than a storm trooper armor


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 28, 2014)

we dont know either way yet you judged it lol. its 30yrs on , fashions change 


The millenium falcon scene got me excited ...


----------



## XDel (Nov 28, 2014)

The Falcon looks like it's had a body job done on it, it no longer looks like a "Junker". Then again it's so well known in the galaxy at this point, there would be little reason to keep it looking less powerful than it is. 

As for the Storm Trooper outfit, yes they will probably be a little different than before. Modifications, lighter of weight, easier to move around in, better tech in the helmet, etc. It's been a few decades after all...


----------



## weatMod (Nov 28, 2014)

minexew said:


> HOLY SHIT IT'S SO BAD
> 
> WHAT ARE THEY DOING
> 
> Edit: for reference, the front page of an unnamed website right now:


 
wow,just went there, all dem threads already gone


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2014)

Personally I preferred the fan-made trailer I saw a few days ago. All kinds of crazy shit going on there. This was ok but I do find it pretty worrying that the fans are doing a better job of making exciting trailers with a budget of damn near zero than Disney are doing with an effectively unlimited budget. I say give those fans a job.


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 28, 2014)

That lightsaber - god almighty!  ....Aside from that, OK I guess.... I'm a _little_ bit more excited than before I saw the trailer - looks thankfully better than Ep1-3, but still I actually enjoyed the Jurassic World trailer more, and ain't even a JP fan in the first place....
Avengers 2? Day one cinema watch that one
Star Wars? Might download it when it gets a home release...


----------



## Soopy (Nov 28, 2014)

mightymuffy said:


> That lightsaber - god almighty!  ....Aside from that, OK I guess.... I'm a _little_ bit more excited than before I saw the trailer - looks thankfully better than Ep1-3, but still I actually enjoyed the Jurassic World trailer more, and ain't even a JP fan in the first place....
> Avengers 2? Day one cinema watch that one
> Star Wars? Might download it when it gets a home release...


 

That Jurassic World trailer was horrendous. It killed any hype it had going for it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 28, 2014)

I think high past time to let this franchise die in peace. Just have the MCU be your Golden Goose, Disney.


----------



## VartioArtel (Nov 28, 2014)

So in three parts:

1 - Lightsaber: Let's be frank here, if you wanted to beat a lightsaber in combat, you'd take the risk normally and cut down a parallel path to the saber itself, something this design can prevent. While otherwise not that practical, considering it's rumored and easily speculatable this saber belongs to the Inquisitor(s), an anti-jedi group, the design makes a lot of sense.

2 - Trooper: Sometime between Episode 3 and 4, it was clear they started recruiting soldiers. Even in Episode 4, Luke mentions an imperial academy, in fact, so does Rebels, where the Mandalorian of the main cast was a student. In fact main character Ezra took part in about a few weeks of the Imperial Academy as an infiltration job. So the number of non-clones easily outweighs any remaining living clones (including the 501st, although they aren't keeping Battlefront 2 canon anymore).

3 - Altogether: Dat video.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 28, 2014)

I just don't know about the design of that lightsaber. Sure, the effect is cool, like a mix of electricity and fire, but having it come out the sides like that is just.........an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## emigre (Nov 28, 2014)

Meh. 

RE, Lightsaber: meh.

Ironically my copy of the Star WArs saga arrived today so might watch A New Hope tonight.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 28, 2014)

The lightsaber design isn't super duper practical, especially when considering that the emitters come out of the side, so, essentially, unless the lightsaber is made of one of those few materials a lightsaber can't cut through, the enemy could just cleave those emitters right off. At the same time, it looks neat enough that I can look past any combat that's conveniently choreographed to avoid that issue being relevant. Besides that, the stormtroopers aren't all clones anymore, as is to be expected and invites some stormtroopers to actually be characters, so that's cool, and otherwise, the whole minute and a half of brief two second scene glimpses we got looked relatively interesting.

I'm not gonna write this one off just yet. Once we get a full trailer, I'll make an actual preliminary decision. I feel teasers are hardly enough to judge the concept of an entire movie since we don't yet know who the protagonists or antagonists are, nor we do have more than an inkling of what the plot might be.


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 28, 2014)

aw jiss. Now show Kyle Kartan and I fucking die from happiness.


----------



## XDel (Nov 28, 2014)

emigre said:


> Meh.
> 
> RE, Lightsaber: meh.
> 
> Ironically my copy of the Star WArs saga arrived today so might watch A New Hope tonight.




I hope by copy you mean non-official and restored to it's original state... 

...the special anniversary updates tainted the trilogy, the blu-ray updates destroyed them!


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 28, 2014)

They was a few good fakes on youtube, Just glad this is real  , lack of info in trailer though , But I suppose they don't want to give to much of the movie away .

Will look far to see the full movie when out to enjoy life once again  , just like the late 70's + bring it on!!!! , 2000 / 2014  years Big Bro .

Millennium falcon must have spent a few years cleaning it, are a makeover/tuneup though  , it's original movie look was right looking like it had bean though a few battles .


----------



## XDel (Nov 28, 2014)

drwhojan said:


> They was a few good fakes on youtube, Just glad this is real  , lack of info in trailer though , But I suppose they don't want to give to much of the movie away .
> 
> Will look far to see the full movie when out to enjoy life once again  , just like the late 70's + bring it on!!!! , 2000 / 2014  years Big Bro .
> 
> Millennium falcon must have spent a few years cleaning it, are a makeover/tuneup though  , it's original movie look was right looking like it had bean though a few battles .


 

My theory is now that the Falcon is famous for having been the ship to destroy the 2nd death star, it's clunky appearance no longer worked in a tactical manner for Han, so since he loved the ship so much, he decided to take his new found wealth and restore the puppy. That or the wealthy amongst the rebels did it as a sort of reward. Either way, it would make no sense in this point in the time period to leave the ship looking like crap as it used to, again it is now too famous amongst the citizens of the Star Wars universe.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Nov 28, 2014)

Ah man, I'm soooo excited for this movie! don't see why everyone's crying over the lightsaber I think it looks pretty cool


----------



## matpower (Nov 28, 2014)

Gahars said:


> That cross lightsaber is the dumbest shit I've ever seen. What, has the dark side gone Catholic?
> 
> Otherwise, meh. I don't think I've ever felt so aggressively apathetic.


 





Now, I should rewatch the movies since I don't remember much anymore.


----------



## XDel (Nov 28, 2014)

Here guys, relive the classics through these sources...

http://swrevisited.wordpress.com/

http://screenrant.com/star-wars-despecialized-edition/


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess you could attack and defend at the same time with that saber under certain circumstances.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think the saber's cool. Thing is, the trailer just isn't very... exciting. Or doesn't show anything interesting.


----------



## XDel (Nov 28, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I think the saber's cool. Thing is, the trailer just isn't very... exciting. Or doesn't show anything interesting.


 

On the other hand... isn't it nice to have a trailer that doesn't show all the highlights of the movie for a change?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 28, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I think the saber's cool. Thing is, the trailer just isn't very... exciting. Or doesn't show anything interesting.


Well, it's a teaser. At least in the past, teasers were just meant to basically tell you the movie was being made, and that they had filmed and edited enough stuff to show you a bit. It's only recently that film companies seem to just be slapping the word "teaser" onto the first trailer of a movie, no matter how long it is or how much it shows. Considering the movie isn't due out for another year, I would have been surprised if they had a substantial amount of polished footage to show off.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> That cross lightsaber is the dumbest shit I've ever seen. What, has the dark side gone Catholic?


a) yes: 









And b), don't knock it, it's versatile. 



Spoiler
















XDel said:


> All the clones are dead. They were* bread *


Did they go _stale_?    Is that why the imperial forces _crumbled_  



My two cents (*about the teaser*): the narration was cheesy, and the (pre-production, mind you) live-action sequences looked twitchy and amateurish, like fan-made footage, they lacked gravitas. Especially the (supposed) Sith guy, he was just some guy running through a forest. Should have been in slow motion at least. I know they will process the hell out of it in post-production but if it looks that raw don't put it in the teaser, or use shorter cuts and slow motion, it's trailer editing 101, people. 

I liked what we saw of the new designs, and it seems the leaked art from a few months ago was legit, which is nice because it looked interesting. 



Spoiler


----------



## XDel (Nov 29, 2014)

Moldy as well! Great pics!


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 29, 2014)

Yup, looks like a JJ Abrams movie. I'll leave it at that. At least it has no lens flares.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 29, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I think high past time to let this franchise die in peace. Just have the MCU be your Golden Goose, Disney.


 


Wishful thinking. In Disney's hands, Star Wars is forever now. One of these days, say about 30 years from now or so, they'll even do remakes of the original trilogy. It will go on and on ... and you'll probably live to see it, but you'll be too old for your opinion to make a difference to the 30-and-unders who'll think the remakes are better and your old shit is shit.


----------



## XDel (Nov 29, 2014)

Imagine all the crass cross marketing that is going to be taking place over the next few years. They already crossed Hanna Montana with Star Wars in the Clone Wars TV series, then of course there were the old "Who da man? Yoda man!" adverts from back in the Episode 1 days. It's all going to down to hell in a hand basket, but the first decade should be interesting! I hope anyhow.


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Nov 29, 2014)

Reminds me of the Mortal Kombat X Trailer


----------



## matpower (Nov 29, 2014)

PhoenixWrightX said:


> Reminds me of the Mortal Kombat X Trailer


 
Everything's cooler with X!


XDel said:


> Imagine all the crass cross marketing that is going to be taking place over the next few years. They already crossed Hanna Montana with Star Wars in the Clone Wars TV series, then of course there were the old "Who da man? Yoda man!" adverts from back in the Episode 1 days. It's all going to down to hell in a hand basket, but the first decade should be interesting! I hope anyhow.


 
inb4 Mickey shaped Death Star. (And a Star Wars-themed Kingdom Hearts world)


----------



## stae1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

So here's what I figured.
The movie screams JJ Abrams cinematography. At least he's over the lens flare.

Empire does have system of conscriptions and enlistment. It might be cool to see things from the empire's point of view.

As for the lightsaber.
I'm hearing from other people that it may belong to one of the most ancient and powerful jedi/sith that ever existed. One who single handedly destroyed an entire army 4000 years prior to the franchise.
And the title, Force Awakens refers to his Resurrection or something like that.
Hence the claymore style lightsaber and the instability of the beam.

Can someone follow me up on this theory?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 29, 2014)

matpower said:


> inb4 Mickey shaped Death Star. (And a Star Wars-themed Kingdom Hearts world)


Off topic, but, I mean, a Star Wars KH world would actually work. Keyblade lightsaber, tone down the dying and force choking a bit, and you could easily work a story in there consistent with the KH universe. I mean, it couldn't work any worse than the Pirates of the Caribbean world. That one was ass.


----------



## darksweet (Nov 29, 2014)

the LIGHT SABER is none sense


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 29, 2014)

inb4 that Cross Light saber was actually Sora From KH3 using the Light Keysaber.

Also funny how many people say the design is stupid yet no one seems to care how many fantasy themes swords are build inpractical just to look cool  .


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 29, 2014)

Saw the Lightsaber and instantly remembered this:


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2014)

The origin of the cross-lightsaber design:


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice twist in the Lightsaber , well done Disney.. lollipop Lightsaber's next December  good sales .


----------



## froatsnook (Nov 29, 2014)

Why do you guys think the lightsaber is so dumb?  I can agree that it looks stupid, but a crossguard's good for safety, right?


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 29, 2014)

froatsnook said:


> Why do you guys think the lightsaber is so dumb? I can agree that it looks stupid, but a crossguard's good for safety, right?


 

In the old day's yes Swords they had side protection


----------



## minexew (Nov 29, 2014)

drwhojan said:


> In the old day's yes Swords they had side protection


 
That protection wasn't made of smaller swords, though.


----------



## Arras (Nov 29, 2014)

minexew said:


> That protection wasn't made of smaller swords, though.


 
Sure, but what stops a lightsaber but a lightsaber?


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm really not a massive Star Wars fan, but that teaser does make it look like it knows what it's doing.


----------



## celcodioc (Nov 29, 2014)

That "lightsword" could've been useful (as long as the dude wouldn't stab himself), but the fact that those emitter things extend out of the side is going to cost him his right hand.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## EarthBound 2 (Nov 29, 2014)

That was cool.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought it was fake when that Tracy Morgan-looking motherfucker popped up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2014)

My Star Wars related indifference is unshaken.

On the crossguard thing I am surprised nobody brought up the ever fun "can't unsee" for lightsabers.

So a lightsaber is a kind of low area focused energy weapon you can turn on and off. Why can't I turn the beam off mid swing, have a small handle swinging around instead, reform the beam after dodging the blocking saber and then slice the fool in half.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2014)

weatMod said:


> 1st thing i see , a black storm trooper, oh WTF disney , stormtroopers are jengo fett clones what are you doing


 
Stormtroopers haven't been made up of clones since before A New Hope... This has been made clear in quite a few official sources.

Anyway, I'm pretty happy with what I've seen, though frankly, I don't see enough that I can really judge yet.

Even though it looks kind of weird, I'm happy with the new lightsaber. It finally solves the inherent design flaw of lightsabers not having a hilt, especially when characters go into that dramatic "cross sabers" moment, when they could easily just lower their blades onto the othrer's hands...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2014)

The opening scene made me think of this, if it wasn't already posted.


----------



## Arras (Nov 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> My Star Wars related indifference is unshaken.
> 
> On the crossguard thing I am surprised nobody brought up the ever fun "can't unsee" for lightsabers.
> 
> So a lightsaber is a kind of low area focused energy weapon you can turn on and off. Why can't I turn the beam off mid swing, have a small handle swinging around instead, reform the beam after dodging the blocking saber and then slice the fool in half.


 
I seem to recall reading somewhere that it's because it takes some time for the beam to reform after turning it off, or something. That, and dodging a swing aimed at you while being in mid-swing yourself would probably be extremely difficult.


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Nov 29, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> I thought it was fake when that Tracy Morgan-looking motherfucker popped up.


 

I read he is the main character of the new trilogy


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Nov 29, 2014)

So you think third saga is pointless?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2014)

EarthBound 2 said:


> So you think third saga is pointless?


 

Eh, not really.

People don't give a shit if a thousand pieces of printed media are made for Star Wars, all with conflicting canon and all expanding the universe upwards of thousands of years. A new movie shouldn't get people riled up if all this expanded universe stuff doesn't.

Mostly I see three complaints about the movie, none of which I understand entirely.

1) It's beating a dead horse (see above)
2) It's JJ Abrams - he's a good director, everyone makes fun of him going "lollensflare talentless hack" but he's pretty good. He knows how to make visually appealing, entertaining movies. Scripts have been lacking in his films but I can't put the blame entirely on him. Get a good writer, give him good material, and he does a good job.
3) It's conflicting with canon - well Star Wars "canon" outside of the movies is fucking stupid and I hope it does conflict with the awful canon. I mean it's thirteen year old fan wank at best. It's shit like a moon crashing into Chewbacca while he yells at it and Boba Fett crawling out of the Sarlac pit only to become the king of Mandalor. It's shit that's so fucking dumb that it needs to be destroyed canonically. Also, JJ Abrams made a Star Trek movie that can be considered both canonical and noncanonical at the same time. I think he knows what he's doing.


----------



## drwhojan (Nov 29, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The opening scene made me think of this, if it wasn't already posted.





 Space Balls , Top movie taking the piss out of Star wars and Aliens 1986

It's a must see!, But not quite for kids  .

Love it.

-------

O Shit here goes the planet .


----------



## XDel (Nov 29, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 3) It's conflicting with canon - well Star Wars "canon" outside of the movies is fucking stupid and I hope it does conflict with the awful canon. I mean it's thirteen year old fan wank at best. It's shit like a moon crashing into Chewbacca while he yells at it and Boba Fett crawling out of the Sarlac pit only to become the king of Mandalor. It's shit that's so fucking dumb that it needs to be destroyed canonically. Also, JJ Abrams made a Star Trek movie that can be considered both canonical and noncanonical at the same time. I think he knows what he's doing.




I resisted at first but I am with you. Mind you I REALLY enjoyed reading the hundreds of comics and tons upon tons of books that I have been through, for the most part, they were fantastic, but yes occasionally the pen would be put into the wrong hand, and stupid cannon was created as well. 

 With that in mind, I am actually thinking that this new script, if real, makes more sense for a Jedi Mystic like Luke who just spent the past decade developing within the strange world of the force, and then once he became master, he beheaded the Empire, he killed his own father, and well all sorts of trauma inducing events. 
 It would make sense that he would vanish, go off and meditate, develop, research, prepare, because the task of starting a new Jedi Temple is not easy, it would not be a case of,"oh, it's the day after the Battle of Endor, let's go deal with the remnants of the Empire, and start hunting for new children to train in the ways of the force..."

 No, I'm thinking all that would take time to fall into place, Luke would vanish, Lea would continue with the resistance, and Han... well who knows where time has taken Han and Chewie in the mean time, but in retrospect, I think things would develop and unfold slower than they did  in the old sequel books.


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 29, 2014)

It can't be as bad as Episodes 1-3 and that alone makes it worth watching. PLUS from the rumors I've heard there won't be a Hayden Christensen cameo or a Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 29, 2014)

oh thats very cool 
i love star wars!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2014)

Arras said:


> I seem to recall reading somewhere that it's because it takes some time for the beam to reform after turning it off, or something. That, and dodging a swing aimed at you while being in mid-swing yourself would probably be extremely difficult.



I have no desire to get into a fictional physics of star wars debate (not that I am accusing you of being the sort to do such things), but that just seems like a complete cop out. On the difficult part I thought they are supposed to be magic future(ish) predicting*, master swordsmen, ninja types.

*every explanation I have seen, which admittedly does amount to a couple of games with some explanatory text, said it was future predicting.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 29, 2014)

I think that was a whole lot of cutaway and not much else.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 29, 2014)

i liked the look of it, looks a lot more visually appealing than the prequel trilogy did. I am starting to gain more confidence about the new movies


----------



## NES_player4life (Nov 29, 2014)

Have you seen the less pathetic teaser featuring Boba Fett?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=plwVRYEQG_I#t=71


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 29, 2014)

NES_player4life said:


> Have you seen the less pathetic teaser featuring Boba Fett?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=plwVRYEQG_I#t=71


That's fan made.


----------



## NES_player4life (Nov 29, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> That's fan made.


Dang it!
I didn't realize.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 29, 2014)

I will waiting for this....



Spoiler



...with the power of MR BEAN!


----------



## stephaniie (Nov 30, 2014)

What you remember from the Star Trek movies? The new ones.

How they was generic? How the humour was lacking? How they think visual effects is everything?
And lastly how many thought the new disney movies was fun ( Malificent, Snow White) ?

Not Many liked them? Well, StarWars is directed by the StarTrek dude and produced by Disney
( the we like to re-produce our old movies but in worse versions) 

Thats where we are heading... into the sarlacc


----------



## VartioArtel (Nov 30, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Boba Fett crawling out of the Sarlac pit only to become the king of Mandalor. It's shit that's so fucking dumb that it needs to be destroyed canonically.



To be fair, Lucas has said himself Boba's alive. And where else would he go after getting humiliated than back home with his blaster between his slave one.


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 30, 2014)

Not only did he said that but Boba has appeared in games that play after Episode 6 like Star Wars Jedi Knight 3 Jedi Academy.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> So a lightsaber is a kind of low area focused energy weapon you can turn on and off. Why can't I turn the beam off mid swing, have a small handle swinging around instead, reform the beam after dodging the blocking saber and then slice the fool in half.


Because while your saber is off, the fool can take a swing at you and you have nothing to block with. Especially is the style prefers parrying to blocking, and without your sword activated his swing will strike you. At best, you get mutually assured destruction. Worst case scenario, he chops you in half before you get to stab him. 

Besides, if we're doing the on-off thing, why not just aim the saber right at the opponent and poke at him until you hit an opening? Thrusts are nigh impossible to block if they're fast enough. But then the saber becomes a limited range blaster anyhow, and that's just not cool.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2014)

Though by no means a move without risk I would still imagine it is worth it (again master swordsmen, or at least some were supposed to be).

Assuming that was the case though you then get into the weirder stuff like can I have a jagged/offset one and form the blade when the offset one is blocked. Can I have a three pronged affair and a pivot (the blades are light so the practicality problems than a normal sword would have like that).


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 30, 2014)

The only reason you would use a lightsaber like that would be to stop your hand from being chopped off..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2014)

stephaniie said:


> What you remember from the Star Trek movies? The new ones.
> 
> How they was generic? How the humour was lacking? How they think visual effects is everything?
> And lastly how many thought the new disney movies was fun ( Malificent, Snow White) ?
> ...


 

What? The Star Trek movies had some humor and visual effects are nice to have, especially in a sci-fi universe. Would you rather have archaic looking models like in The Original Series just for "authenticity"?

Star Trek movies have never been high art anyway. Half of them are bad. Rarely they try to be what Star Trek actually is. At least the Abrams one was enjoyable, well made, and had interesting elements to it instead of "save the whales".

This whole post just screams "WAHHHH REMEMBER THE 90S EVERYTHING WAS SO GREAT." There's nothing wrong with visual effects. There's nothing wrong with making a serious movie. Not everything can be trapped in the 70s, 80s, or 90s.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 30, 2014)

This teaser-trailer is all over the place and hard to think whether it's supposed to be good or bad.

That black dude who popped out of nowhere looked like he saw a ghost.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 30, 2014)

He's out of Brit alien flick 'Attack the Block'. Only thing I know him from.



Spoiler










 
He's really hit the big time here lol.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 30, 2014)

The dude looks as though he really needs to take a doodie.






Terrible placement, soz. lol


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I think the saber's cool. Thing is, the trailer just isn't very... exciting. Or doesn't show anything interesting.


 

I view it more as a teaser, I mean they just wrapped up principal photography for the film like a few weeks ago. And Imagine the vfx team whipped their respective parts up quick just for this trailer(teaser).


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 30, 2014)

The Definitive Edition of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_



From the Definitive Edition:






What a great mess you've done, JJ Abrams.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 30, 2014)

Well... it certainly looks like a JJ Abrams movie with a Star Wars skin.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 1, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Well... it certainly looks like a JJ Abrams movie with a Star Wars skin.


 
That's the problem, it don't think it's going to feel like Star Wars. As terrible as the prequels are, you still feel like you're watching a Star Wars movie.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 1, 2014)

To be honest after the prequels I'm kinda glad someone else than Lucas is in charge of these movies.


----------



## XDel (Dec 1, 2014)

stephaniie said:


> What you remember from the Star Trek movies? The new ones.
> 
> How they was generic? How the humour was lacking? How they think visual effects is everything?
> And lastly how many thought the new disney movies was fun ( Malificent, Snow White) ?
> ...


 

A lot of this comes down to the script. That was the main flaw behind the Star Trek films, especially part 2. The script didn't make no sense, as for Star Wars fans, or at least those of us born long enough ago to have experienced the originals, played the pen and paper RPG, read the books, comics, etc. Detail within story line is pretty darn important, things have to fit and they have to make sense...

...that's why most of us hate the prequels, they screwed up so much of the already established story line amongst other things... badly written, badly directed, the actors didn't have clear guidance and were trying out something new...

Oh, and CGI and Digital film were not quite up to the task at that period in time either.



VartioArtel said:


> To be fair, Lucas has said himself Boba's alive. And where else would he go after getting humiliated than back home with his blaster between his slave one.


 

 Lucas honestly has had a very very small role though in the creation of the Star Wars universe. He had a TON of help with Episode Four, and he didn't even write the next two films let alone direct them. In fact he was rarely seen on set during the making of Empire. Furthermore  he never had a grand vision of a 9 let alone a 6 part series back in the early 70's It's all hype. 

 As for the books, he said they would all be cannon, problem was that he never put together a team to over see all this stuff, at least not to the detail it needed to be over saw, and as a result, there are at least three variations as to how Bobba Fett survived, the Kevin J Anderson tale being the most retarded of course. 

Though now that Disney is throwing out the baby with the bath water in regards to cannon, they can say Bobba Survived how ever they please. Sadly though this means that the Prequels (as they appeared on film, not book or comic), and the Clone Wars TV series, really happened. They are not cutting the worst part of the EU sadly. :/


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 2, 2014)

XDel said:


> Though now that Disney is throwing out the baby with the bath water in regards to cannon, they can say Bobba Survived how ever they please. Sadly though this means that the Prequels (as they appeared on film, not book or comic), and the Clone Wars TV series, really happened. They are not cutting the worst part of the EU sadly. :/


I actually liked the Clone wars TV shows (both of them). And even Videogames make Clone Wars look cool (Republic Commando anyone?). Problem is the Movies were just bad.


----------



## XDel (Dec 2, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I actually liked the Clone wars TV shows (both of them). And even Videogames make Clone Wars look cool (Republic Commando anyone?). Problem is the Movies were just bad.


 
The Republic Commando books were AMAZING!!! I've got the game, but never got sucked into it like I did with Dark Forces I and II.


----------



## XDel (Dec 2, 2014)

The Trailer, George Lucas style:


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 2, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> That's the problem, it don't think it's going to feel like Star Wars. As terrible as the prequels are, you still feel like you're watching a Star Wars movie.


When I saw Abrams Trek, I thought he'd make for a good Star Wars director, but something about this teaser seemed _too_ Abramsy.  Something about that Stormtrooper in the teaser was off-putting to me, and I don't mean because he's black or anything about the actor himself.  Just the way he popped up from the sand and his expression screamed Abrams-directed.  And all of the aerospace combat felt like it was trying so hard to look impressive, like with the X-wings skimming the water and then the Falcon proceeds to do a loop and pull up just skimming the sand and then just dodging a couple of TIEs.  And can somebody explain that lightsaber to me?  I mean, if it's supposed to guard your hand from another saber sliding down to the hilt, it won't do a very good job since the hilt juts out before the beams so they'd just get cut off instead of stop anything.

I'm sure it'll still be an entertaining movie of the summer popcorn-flick variety, but I'm not sure how much emotional depth they'll be able to give it.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 2, 2014)

XDel said:


> The Republic Commando books were AMAZING!!! I've got the game, but never got sucked into it like I did with Dark Forces I and II.


heaven't read the books but I really loved the game.


----------



## XDel (Dec 2, 2014)

*Rich Evans Star Wars: The Force Awakens Trailer Reaction*


----------



## Haymose (Dec 2, 2014)

My initial reaction to the trisaber is that maybe it's a key of some sort. Must be something other than just a weapon or else it will forever be bashed by fans.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't get the "too Abrams" thing. He isn't a bad director. He's certainly better than the likes of Michael Bay. He has done a great job in recent years presenting films that were well received and a treat to watch. Honestly, do you really want the brain behind Jar Jar Binks back on this project? The guy who thought aliens in Indiana Jones was a good idea? Are we all tripping over nostalgia from the original trilogy so much that we actually want the washed up director and "creative" mind that is George Lucas back on a project?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I don't get the "too Abrams" thing. He isn't a bad director. He's certainly better than the likes of Michael Bay. He has done a great job in recent years presenting films that were well received and a treat to watch. Honestly, do you really want the brain behind Jar Jar Binks back on this project? The guy who thought aliens in Indiana Jones was a good idea? Are we all tripping over nostalgia from the original trilogy so much that we actually want the washed up director and "creative" mind that is George Lucas back on a project?



Has anybody said they want Mr Lucas back? This struck me as more of a "better, much better, but perhaps still not perfect" type thing.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 3, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> He has done a great job in recent years presenting films that were well received and a treat to watch.


He has passably made the same overrated and convoluted thing over and over again. It's pretty, but it's not enough for me anymore.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 3, 2014)

This was pretty funny:
http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/umsrnb/lightsaber-controversy

Also whoever has not seen this one, is the George Lucas edition of the teaser:
[/media]


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2014)

It's not like this lightsaber is a new design, we've seen it before: 



Spoiler


----------



## T-hug (Apr 16, 2015)

Trailer #2:


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2015)

I added the trailer to the first post, I hope you don't mind T-hug. 




Spoiler



Hype


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 16, 2015)

Veho said:


> I added the trailer to the first post, I hope you don't mind T-hug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mind, he does. Angry at you, he is.


----------



## Deboog (Apr 16, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Trailer #2:




What? My father HAS it? So we're getting ghost Vader shenanigans or something?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2015)

Second was linked up on IRC...  I will give them that for a 2 minute trailer/teaser they did not give much away.

I think it will still be a "meh, maybe on DVD if it comes out when I have nothing else to watch" film though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2015)

Good trailer, I quite like where this is
going.


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I will give them that for a 2 minute trailer/teaser they did not give much away.


That's because a third of it was a black screen, and another third was the Lucasfilm logo and the after-trailer links.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 16, 2015)

Crusty ass Solo


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 16, 2015)

"My sister has it" *video of someone obtaining a lightsaber*
*heavy breathing*


----------



## XDel (Apr 16, 2015)

So are Han and Chewy going to goto Corellia, or are they talking about their new home, where ever that may be. Or are they referring to Nar Shadda, though now Nar Shadda may not exist in the Disney Timeline, so what is Han referring to? Everything else pretty well ads up the script leaks I have read and does not leave me dissatisfied. I believe it is going to be better than Star Wars Rebels, and Star Wars Rebels, though far from perfect, is a heck of a lot better than everything prequel related that came before it, with the exception of Genndy Tartakovsky's Clone Wars movie that ran in chunks on Cartoon network, and later released in full on DVD. That is who they should of put in charge of the TV series as well as much of Rebels. 
Anyhow, yes this is exciting! The hype that surrounds it and all things Star Wars now, is not. Also, I fear E.A. has no soul and will create generic Star Wars titles.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 17, 2015)

XDel said:


> Also, I fear E.A. has no soul and will create generic Star Wars titles.


Unlike JJ Abrams movies? I'm sure it'll pretty and all.


----------



## XDel (Apr 17, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Unlike JJ Abrams movies? I'm sure it'll pretty and all.


 
He ain't bad, I believe I've seen most of his stuff and thus far the only one I hated with a passion was Star Trek 2. 8mm was a blast, and I enjoyed the 1st Star Trek though I am not a Trek fan. Also, he didn't write the script for Episode VII, so no concerns there.


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2015)

XDel said:


> So are Han and Chewy going to goto Corellia, or are they talking about their new home, where ever that may be.


Or maybe they are talking about the Millennium Falcon.


----------



## XDel (Apr 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> Or maybe they are talking about the Millennium Falcon.


 
Good point, I forgot that they also technically "lived in a van, down by the river". Slobs, the both of them!


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2015)

EDIT



Spoiler: Does anyone else think these new storm troopers look like... ducks?













Spoiler: Coincidence?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 18, 2015)

XDel said:


> enjoyed the 1st Star Trek though I am not a Trek fan.


Obviously. Seriously, they are very generic and tech is pulled out of the ass to fill whatever plot hole needs feeling, and those were the worst of the Trek episodes in any series. And then, somehow, a teleport that somehow works on a galaxy scale doesn't completely change how military intelligence or combat happens. Meh.

We'll see what happens to SW, which is much more fantasy than sci-fi and he can go wherever he wants, but at this point I don't care much about the franchise anymore and won't have any expectations.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> ​
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


 
Were seeing the a subltle link to how donald and mickey will evenually feature in the series :s


----------



## XDel (Apr 19, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Obviously. Seriously, they are very generic and tech is pulled out of the ass to fill whatever plot hole needs feeling, and those were the worst of the Trek episodes in any series. And then, somehow, a teleport that somehow works on a galaxy scale doesn't completely change how military intelligence or combat happens. Meh.
> 
> We'll see what happens to SW, which is much more fantasy than sci-fi and he can go wherever he wants, but at this point I don't care much about the franchise anymore and won't have any expectations.


 
Heh, you are correct sir, I'm not even a Trek head and I did notice a lean towards more action and less actual science fiction, not to mention a lot of plot holes which was the thing with part 2, the holes became way more apparent. Also I can't stand the fact that Spock now has to have an "unexpected" emotional break down every film. 

 As for Star Wars, I have read hundreds of books and comics. Watched most of the fan films, and had my heart crushed with the originals were tampered with and when the sequels were made. Take matters worse, the Clone Wars TV series made everything just that much worse. The only thing good that came from this time Period was the 2 hour Clone Wars movie from the creator of Samurai Jack. 

That being said, knowing that Abrams loves Star Wars more than Trek, knowing that he is not the hand penning the story, and see what I've seen in the previews and scrip leaks... I have hope for my old fling. She loved me in my childhood and early youth, then she turned into a foul wench, but alas, she is back again and seems to have matured a bit (a wee little bit in regards to Rebels), and I'm ready to give her one more chance, though if she fails to deliver, my heart is ready for the imapact as I've been hurt before and am more prepared this time around.


----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2015)

http://bgr.com/2015/04/20/star-wars-rogue-one-trailer-leak/ 

[hype intensifies]


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2015)

Picture of the villain, from a Vanity Fair promo session:







​

 Saucy sauce


----------



## Deboog (May 4, 2015)

Veho said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh no he looks stupid...


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2015)

Yet another promo photo, this time it's Andy Serkis who plays (mo-caps and voices) the part of someone called  Supreme Leader Snoke. The name sounds silly so he may or may not be a semi-comic character, but it's Andy Serkis so we can be confident that it won't be a new Jar Jar Binks.  








http://www.slashfilm.com/andy-serkis-star-wars-character/


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2015)

I do not know whether to be more jealous of that sweet camera setup or the triforce body suit.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 29, 2015)

The wait for December will be long and painful.


----------



## zoogie (May 29, 2015)

"Supreme Leader Snooki"?
"Supreme Leader Snoke"?

I guess we can call that an improvement over Count Dooku? XD


----------



## XDel (May 30, 2015)

XDel said:


> All the clones are dead. They were bread to age twice as fast a a normal Mandalorian .
> 
> Or I should say, all the original clones are deceased, that being those bread on Kamino.
> 
> There were inferior cloning technologies in the galaxy, but the Empire did not use them as the source for the clones during the war as they were too unreliable. Though they did have control over the alternative companies that held this technology, so it is not impossible that the Empire might have later developed new forms of clone technology, but it is a fact that all the old clones died, and that later era Star Wars troopers were recruits from across the galaxy.




I must correct my self, some clones who survived would only be in their 40's. Too old to fight as troopers, and most likely cut off from Empire support once they "served their purpose", but some could still be alive and around.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2015)

​ 

A New Hype.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2015)

Better than most trailers/prerelease stuff. Being as it was intended for the comiccon types I can probably forgive the "really lads, we want to do well" thing.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> A New Hype.


"Real Sets, Practical Effects"
They're basically speaking to all the fans who got too burned with George's CGI.
Which kinda funny because we saw a good share of greenscreen in this trailer.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> "Real Sets, Practical Effects"
> They're basically speaking to all the fans who got too burned with George's CGI.
> Which kinda funny because we saw a good share of greenscreen in this trailer.


We all know JJ can do shiny, but is this the time he can do a good story? Very doubtful.


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Which kinda funny because we saw a good share of greenscreen in this trailer.


There was a good share of green screen in the original trilogy as well.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 28, 2015)

Veho said:


> There was a good share of green screen in the original trilogy as well.


That's not the point though. The point is they contradict themselves in what is said at the beginning of the trailer.
They didn't really had to say it but they did anyway to appeal to the burned Star Wars fans after the prequels.


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> That's not the point though. The point is they contradict themselves in what is said at the beginning of the trailer.
> They didn't really had to say it but they did anyway to appeal to the burned Star Wars fans after the prequels.


The point is that there are a lot more real sets and practical effects in this movie than there were in the prequels. All the droids and aliens, for one thing, they were all CGI in the prequels, and you can see how they are filmed in this movie. There are entire scenes and entire sets in the prequel trilogy where the set didn't have a single bit of actual scenery, and no object that wasn't a blue-colored placeholder (and only when a character had to stand on it). My point is that the original trilogy had a ton of green screen effects as well, but nobody argues it was filmed with real scenery and practical effects, and the crew on Episode 7 can claim that about their production as well. The mere presence of a green screen doesn't contradict it.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 28, 2015)

Hanafuda said:


> Wishful thinking. In Disney's hands, Star Wars is forever now. One of these days, say about 30 years from now or so, they'll even do remakes of the original trilogy. It will go on and on ... and you'll probably live to see it, but you'll be too old for your opinion to make a difference to the 30-and-unders who'll think the remakes are better and your old shit is shit.



Kind of like Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2015)

Scene from the new trailer released in Korea:


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Veho said:


> Scene from the new trailer released in Korea:


That's just Kim Jung In and his people!


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2015)

New photos oop:


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2015)

Peace is a lie, 
there is only hype​


----------



## T-hug (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## duwen (Oct 18, 2015)

The poster's awesome ...but where's Luke?


----------



## T-hug (Oct 18, 2015)

duwen said:


> The poster's awesome ...but where's Luke?


That's what everyone is noticing. There will be a new trailer tomorrow too.


----------



## duwen (Oct 18, 2015)

T-hug said:


> That's what everyone is noticing. There will be a new trailer tomorrow too.


Yeah - it's a bit strange considering Mark Hamill's got second billing in the cast, not to mention he's LUKE FREAKIN' SKYWALKER, and nowhere to be seen.
Looking forward to the new trailer nearly as much as I'm looking forward to the film


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2015)

duwen said:


> The poster's awesome ...but where's Luke?


We see him fondling R2D2 in the teaser trailer. 
I think a part of the plot will be that Luke has gone missing at some point and everyone fears he has gone to the dark side. Hence the skulking in the shadows and all the mystery. 

Is that a new Death Star in the poster?


EDIT: improved version


----------



## duwen (Oct 18, 2015)

Daisy Ridley looks more like Lorenza Izzo in the poster ...and having watched both Knock Knock and Green Inferno this past week, I'm now kind of wishing it was Lorenza Izzo


----------



## emigre (Oct 18, 2015)

Veho said:


> We see him fondling R2D2 in the teaser trailer.
> I think a part of the plot will be that Luke has gone missing at some point and everyone fears he has gone to the dark side. Hence the skulking in the shadows and all the mystery.
> 
> Is that a new Death Star in the poster?
> ...


----------



## jDSX (Oct 19, 2015)

Where is luke skywalker in the poster? I assume he's now too busy for posters? Darth revan sure is happy.


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 19, 2015)

he has a black hood on cant you see him , biggest character there   cause of course history repeats itself right ?


----------



## zoogie (Oct 19, 2015)

Why do the bad guys keep making death stars? 
Let's just invest all our villain money in one giant target that will be blown up by a single fighter.
:/


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2015)

New trailer oop: 


​ 


The hype... it's calling to you. Just let it in. 




And they released a new poster, one that features Luke: 



Spoiler


----------



## T-hug (Oct 20, 2015)

Got my tickets yesterday. They went super fast!


----------



## duwen (Oct 20, 2015)

My inner child (and the me that stood in line to see the original Star Wars on its original release) is so hyped for this it's beyond measure... but adult me is starting to have doubts that ep 7 will be as good as it looks from the trailers - I mean, surely it isn't possible that it will be _*THIS*_ good?!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice Jar Jar Binks poster!  I will waiting nice Star Wars action!


----------



## CathyRina (Oct 20, 2015)

Star Wars Episode 7 the Hype Awakens


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 20, 2015)

jesus this looks sooo good. im in the "i sat in the theatre at 7 yrs old" back in the day category and i cant handle this wait no longer. ffs


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2015)

Not that I was ever especially excited by star wars but I think I have become a grumpy old bastard when I was not looking. Looks like it might be a decent sci fi film I pick up when it comes to DVD.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> The hype... it's calling to you. Just let it in.


Nah, too much lens flare.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Nah, too much lens flare.


I missed any overuse of lens flare first first time around and was wondering if I had not been inoculated against it by watching his previous films so I then watched it again while looking for them. There were more than I might care for but he seemed quite restrained compared to his earlier films. The saturation was pumped high even for an American film and the contrast at points had me wondering if my screen had suddenly gained HDR abilities (impressive for a standard embedded youtube window) but most actual lens flares seemed pretty apt for the scenes they were in (give or take the head torch in the opening scene).


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 21, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I missed any overuse of lens flare first first time around and was wondering if I had not been inoculated against it by watching his previous films so I then watched it again while looking for them. There were more than I might care for but he seemed quite restrained compared to his earlier films. The saturation was pumped high even for an American film and the contrast at points had me wondering if my screen had suddenly gained HDR abilities (impressive for a standard embedded youtube window) but most actual lens flares seemed pretty apt for the scenes they were in (give or take the head torch in the opening scene).


It looked completely pointless to me, but I'm sure it will be a spectacular movie effects wise.  might go watch it on IMAX if a friend wants to go, since it's worth going every few months for a CGI heavy movie, but I don't expect anything remotely interesting from the story.


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2015)

The new crew: 



Spoiler













The hype hyphenates. 




Spoiler: Bonus


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 4, 2015)

December 18th can't come fast enough


----------



## T-hug (Nov 4, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> December 18th can't come fast enough



17th here  I'm going 11am


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2015)

New-ish trailer oop: 


​


Hype is not lost today. It is found.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 6, 2015)

enoughs enough .... Veho man stop with this bollock tickling and suck it already ......


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2015)

​


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 13, 2015)

what are peoples thoughts on the lack of skywalker footage / imagery on advertising ? is he the bad dude or what ?


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 13, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> what are peoples thoughts on the lack of skywalker footage / imagery on advertising ? is he the bad dude or what ?


Maybe he is too busy running his Jedi Academy that probably isn't canon anymore.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice looking Cwebacca, just likes orangutan for me! 
Release date for Malaysia is *December 17, 2015*! I will waitng for this!


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2015)

Also, stormtrooper with snikty-electrostaff. Huh.


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2015)

And now, the best trailer yet: 


​


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 19, 2015)

Stormtroopers gettin some new toys!
Maybe that anctient meme that they can't hi shit will be finally put to rest.


----------



## Rhyser (Nov 25, 2015)

Cant wait to get my nerd on when this comes out


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 2, 2015)

Count down to STAR WARS Episode 7 THE FORCE AWAKEN is coming now!

http://www.howmanydaysuntilstarwars.com/

Get the ticket right now!


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 3, 2015)

Dunno if anyone has seen this , but its awesome . and im sure contains additional footage , certainly footage i hadnt seen before.. and lukes there too lol.. 

anyways ...


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 3, 2015)

MAybe people will finally shut up with their "Luke is totally Evil now" theories just because he's absent from the trailers.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 3, 2015)

i beleive luke had trained the new jedi that turned to the dark side(knights) and has become exiled. as jedi do when they fail.  its in his genes to fail.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 3, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/q6XzwCz.gifv


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 3, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> i beleive luke had trained the new jedi that turned to the dark side(knights) and has become exiled. as jedi do when they fail.  its in his genes to fail.


Ugh didn't Yoda failed in between EP1 and 2 with Count Dooku? I don't remember him being exiled. And who is Luke supposed to be exiled from? The Jedi Order surely doesn't have time to be picky after that whole empire mess.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 3, 2015)

yoda was exiled to dagobah. Obi wan to Tatooine . self-imposed exile for a wrong they perceived they had done . Luke will do similar after he feels he failed.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 3, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> yoda was exiled to dagobah. Obi wan to Tatooine . self-imposed exile for a wrong they perceived they had done . Luke will do similar after he feels he failed.


I agree, No luke is not an evil sith lord, but he did something wrong and he's beating himself up over it..


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2015)

A new poster was leaked that contains a major spoiler: 



Spoiler


----------



## T-hug (Dec 17, 2015)

It's like it's Xmas Eve now for me lol I can't sleep because in just over 5 hours I'll be sat down watching the movie!


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2015)

I am envy* as fuck. I'm not sure when I'll be able to go see the movie. 



*it's like "jelly" but http://imgur.com/gallery/MIlyN


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 17, 2015)

i had a ticket for the 001 showing in manchester last night , at 1 minute past midnight , i couldnt attend... fekkin gutted.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 17, 2015)

The movie is awesome but try not to read about it there is a massive spoiler going around that will ruin an epic moment. I can't think of anything bad to say about the movie tbh, maybe one tiny thing but I won't mention it yet until more people have seen it.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 17, 2015)

without the spoilers ,

was the story anything you had heard rumoured or was it a surprise.
was it better than you had anticipated it might be.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 17, 2015)

thanks for the heads up, T-Hug. Gonna leave social media till Sunday.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 17, 2015)

My friend wen't to an advanced screening. I now know all....


----------



## T-hug (Dec 18, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> without the spoilers ,
> 
> was the story anything you had heard rumoured or was it a surprise.
> was it better than you had anticipated it might be.


It was definitely better than I thought it be and I didn't have any plot ideas beforehand. Some nice surprises in it and some twists! See it asap before you are spoiled!


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2015)

yeah this weekend at some point for sure. i cant cope no more.


----------



## duwen (Dec 18, 2015)

T-hug said:


> The movie is awesome but try not to read about it there is a massive spoiler going around that will ruin an epic moment. I can't think of anything bad to say about the movie tbh, maybe one tiny thing but I won't mention it yet until more people have seen it.


I'm seeing it on Monday morning - cannot wait... but I've already had it ruined by that massive spoiler being front paged on Encyclopedia Dramatica with a screenshot, and verified by another random post on another site... some people are cunts... and I've been doing my best to avoid all the hype and speculation outside of the trailers


----------



## T-hug (Dec 18, 2015)

That's a damn shame I was like O M G but I spose it makes it easier for future movies. Another thing I forgot to mention is if you haven't seen the original trilogy the ending of TFA won't have as much of an impact as you'll have no context for the scene.


----------



## Lord M (Dec 18, 2015)

SW VII totally sucks... a stupid and ridicolous lightsaber, that ruined his elegance. A masked Sith that only copy Darth Revan (Revan, Nihilus and Malgus are the only good things outside the original SW). 
And full of special effect, fools and exhibitionists; ITS NOT SW! Star wars was deep, exciting, characters with their own personality.
Not a clown that you believe cool, like the 99% of Hollywood shit of now...
Kylo Ren... kilogramm? That mean in italian lol. The only good things of this sw is Harrison Ford, chewie, c3-po...
Ren at least can be Shit Lord, but not Sith...


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2015)

off to see in a few hrs tickets booked ... will comment afterwards  im hyped .. dont care for the bad press really .. its star wars done right ffs.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 18, 2015)

Lord M said:


> (Revan, Nihilus and Malgus are the only good things outside the original SW).


This is where people stop taking you serious.


----------



## duwen (Dec 18, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> This is where people stop taking you serious.


This was where I stopped taking him seriously...


Lord M said:


> SW VII totally sucks...


----------



## Lord M (Dec 19, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> This is where people stop taking you serious.





duwen said:


> This was where I stopped taking him seriously...


And you are the people that i stopped to consider intelligent beings, if compare shit wars vii to the original triology... only lightsabers and the Force dont make a good star wars...


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 19, 2015)

star wars 7 was top class entertainment.  Ive got no fekkin clue what your talking about .


----------



## Lord M (Dec 19, 2015)

The story is good, cant say otherwise. The recall with the original plot is good for old fans and make a good story for the news.
But i dont like the names, not star wars-esque (lol). The ridicolous lightsaber ruind everything, is only a try to make another hollywood cool shit to enchant the fools.
For sure is better than other entertainment things nowadays, but for me is not a true Star Wars
its a good idea the Luke exile yoda-style because his apprentice go to Dark Side, but Kylo Ren... ahah so ridicolous name (and i dont like his aspect)... not up to legendary characters that star wars show to his fans: Obi-Wan, Darth Vader, Yoda... ... even Maul that a bit different to Vader and Sidious look cool, and the double-edge lightsaber is another good example how to make an elegant weapon, more elegant, without losing style. But cross-guard lightsaber is pathetic...


----------



## T-hug (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm going to see it again on Tuesday with my dad and my son. 3 generations watching the coolest movie ever made together. So hype again lol! 2D this time though, 3D was shit tbh.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 19, 2015)

kylo ren was the best character in the film  , clearly torn , Comedy tantrums. Was well acted. Lots of unanswered questions , but i think for the minute discussing them will be a spoiler for most.

My two lads had seen star wars's before but never felt the love as much as i guess i do , they both left the cinema gobsmacked and decided to watch all 6 of the prequels.

Im happy with this lol..


----------



## emigre (Dec 19, 2015)

I saw it yesterday and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to Episode 8.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 23, 2015)

Anyone think Yoda will be in ep8 and has been with Luke the whole time?


----------



## zoogie (Dec 23, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Anyone think Yoda will be in ep8 and has been with Luke the whole time?


No. Died in the past, he has.


----------



## duwen (Dec 23, 2015)

I've now seen ep VII four times, and can conclude that anyone that doesn't like it just isn't a Star Wars fan. 


T-hug said:


> Anyone think Yoda will be in ep8 and has been with Luke the whole time?


Possibly, but only as ghost-Yoda... and I'd also not be too surprised to see ghost-Obi-Wan in Ewan Mcgregor form.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 23, 2015)

I was with my dad in the cinema last Sunday and I've been enjoying the movie very much.
My dad wasn't satisfied though for some reason. eh.


duwen said:


> I've now seen ep VII four times, and can conclude that anyone that doesn't like it just isn't a Star Wars fan.
> 
> Possibly, but only as ghost-Yoda... and I'd also not be too surprised to see ghost-Obi-Wan in Ewan Mcgregor form.


Anakin will be there too in his hayden christensen form


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Just watched it last night, was very satisfied, although i wish Luke would've gotten more screen time..


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Anakin will be there too in his hayden christensen form


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 25, 2015)

my lad had a great xmas , amongst his pressies , the millenium falcon and characters.  weve just re-enacted the whole film. gotta love kids n xmas..


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 10, 2016)

I guess you would not call me a Star Wars fan. I had fun watching the movie, but as soon as you apply any logical pressure at all, the whole movie falls apart. I felt like there weren't enough new ideas, and the ones that were felt... fan fictiony. It was a fun watch, but thats about it. There was no staying power and it was ultimately a mediocre movie.


----------



## CathyRina (Jan 10, 2016)

I think the soundtrack was just too weak in Episode 7.
Even the prequels had some amazing tracks. Here not a single track got stuck in my head.
I can't really complain about anything else except of how criminally underused Poe Dameron was.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 12, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I think the soundtrack was just too weak in Episode 7.
> Even the prequels had some amazing tracks. Here not a single track got stuck in my head.
> I can't really complain about anything else except of how criminally underused Poe Dameron was.


The soundtrack was forgettable, but at least it still felt like Star Wars. I think the main villians looked like something out of harry potter too, but other than that, it was right up there with episode 5 IMO. I like how intense and hopeless it felt, a lot like kotor 2.


----------

